# Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 Multiplayer startet nicht mehr.



## Sasic (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,

habe ein mehr oder weniger großes Problem und zwar startet plötzlich nicht mehr Cod 6.
...Gestern ging alles einwandfrei, heute versuche ich das Spiel (Multiplayer) zu starten und es startet wie gewohnt, doch es kommt die Meldung:

Es scheint, dass Sie Mw 2 beim lezten Mal nicht ordnungsgemäß beendet haben. Möchten sie das Spiel im abgesicherten Modus starten?

Ich habe gestern das Spiel wie immer über "Spiel beenden" verlassen. Aber egal, könnte ein Stromausfall genauso ausgelöst haben. Also drücke ich Ja und das Spiel hat den Anschein zu starten doch das Bild bleibt schwarz. Ich sehe nur meine Maus und sehe dann über den Taskmanager "Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 Multiplayer: keine Antwort"... 

Das komische ist, die Offline Modus.exe startet einwandfrei und kann ich problemlos spielen.

Habe das Spiel auch schon neuinstalliert, es kommt aber trotzdem noch die Meldung bezüglich dem abgesicherten Modus. Und somit wenn ich Ja oder Nein klicke ist das darauf folgende Bild wieder schwarz und ich sehe nur meine Maus.

Das ganze ist nun schon das zweite mal so, vor ein paar Monaten hatte ich dasselbe Problem, musste dann STEAM+Das Spiel neu installieren, was es ja nicht sein kann -.-

Weiß jemand was das sein könnte? -.-

An meinem Pc kanns unmöglich liegen: Win7 64 bit, 4gb Ram, ati radeon hd 5850, i7 860

Mfg Daniel


----------

